# First Photography Project



## mrslemke (Nov 7, 2011)

edit


----------



## tirediron (Nov 7, 2011)

Newly joined, first post; is there a reason that I should think this is something other than a 'troll for sales' post?


----------



## mrslemke (Nov 7, 2011)

edit


----------

